# Fishin in Salvador Brazil



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

My job just relocated my family and I to Salvador Brazil and the fishing is out of this world. The sights on the beach arnt too bad either. You can catch anything from Permit, to kings, to tuna from shore, and man do they explode on top water, most of the people I have seen fishing here are using bambo poles and are amazed when they see me ripping a top water bait across thr surface, if anyone ever feels adventureous let me know I would be more than happy to point you in the right direction, and talk to someone who speaks english. I have also been told the fishing is slow right now compared to the summer, the summer begins in novermber, cant wait. Good Fishing


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Nice.*

I spent a couple of years living in Uruguay (some of that on the border of Brazil) and I saw a few people fishing with bamboo poles. Not once did I see a real salt water setup. Be careful you don't get mugged for it.

So, have you discovered Guarana? I drank a liter a day when I was living there.


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

*sun and water*

Absolutely gorgeous place. If you're going to fish from November to February don't forget you're 12 degrees off the equator and you'll be crispy in ten minutes. The fish markets will gladly buy your fish and some will even cook it for you on the beach. Guarana and fresh fish 20 minutes after you catch it... what a place..


----------



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

I have discovered guagana, good stuff, I had an offer to go out in a boat, but when I saw the small wooden boat I thought of Fletchers, not going to happen. Can either of you guys tell me what is a good live bait for down here, the locals dont seem to want to let me know. Thanks for the info, I wish I could be in MD catching stripers.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry, I never fished while I was there. I did a google search...not finding much but charters. I guess an email to a charter might get you the info. Did you bring along a cast net? If so, just use whatever you catch.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Hey pk,

My dad lives in Sao Paulo, which is far from the el salvador peninsula, He will provide me more info on what bait to use because I may go sometime soon but to Rio, I used to have a website on people who fish in Brazil, I'll get it to you soon, in the meantime, how's your portuguese, I bet they talk pretty fast specially if there are from the north, as mulher gostosas, formosa do Salvador gosta muito pescado e um afrodisiaco, ainda, ten grande bunda.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Flounda: Sao Paulo*

Hey, small world!! I lived in Sao Paulo for 3 yrs. We operated a Pastelaria restaurant..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*"Tuna"*



TunaFish said:


> Hey, small world!! I lived in Sao Paulo for 3 yrs. We operated a Pastelaria restaurant..



The world traveler... man!!!

First the boat... then Iladel... MD and Sao Paulo... LOL....


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hey Huntsman,*

don't for forget COLUMBIYAAAYY!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Tuna*

LOL.... O YEA .... The ole ball and chain... Can't forget that spot.... 

Hey, you head'n out to the Point tomorrow??


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> I spent a couple of years living in Uruguay (some of that on the border of Brazil) and I saw a few people fishing with bamboo poles. Not once did I see a real salt water setup. Be careful you don't get mugged for it.
> 
> So, have you discovered Guarana? I drank a liter a day when I was living there.


Nice drink, there is a market near
College Park where I buy mine.


----------



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey flounda, thanks for helping me out, my portugese is not very good, my wife is brazilian, so she makes life alot easier, my company is sending me to classes so I can speak better. I have family in Sao Paulo, and I am often there for business, it amazes me how many people in Sao Paulo use hellicopters to get to work. I cant wait to see what you can find out for me. Thank again


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Let me check...*

I have a friend in DC who goes to Brazil every other month to visit his girlfriend. Let me ask him Monday when I get to work.

Sandcrab


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

*fishermen*

Get to know the boat fishermen who work the shore area. The ones with the boats up on the sand. They usually drop nets just off shore and haul them in by hand. They could supply you with live minnows if you trade some of your catch. Or buy a cast net and go for your own.


----------



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

Thank you, for all your help, I ran into this guy, and he was using clams, but only for spot sized fish, I think I will try minnows tonight.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way too cool........*

Hey pk catch a nice Peacock Bass for me will ya? That's on my fish wish list.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey pk catch a nice Peacock Bass for me will ya? That's on my fish wish list.


Ditto!


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

PK,

Here's a links you may want to try http://www.ibama.gov.br/pescaamadora/paginas/menu.php?id=58

flyfishing.com.br looks pretty good, nice translator but only if you are willing to do fly fishing.

Pescasorte looks convincing too.

Try altavista.com for a good website translator, it's awesome.


----------



## Neil Turner (Aug 5, 2011)

I live in Salvador, Bahia...now three years. Have been wanting to fish so badly...When in the US, I fished Massachusetts, New York, New Jersey, Anapolis and Chesapeake waters. I like fishing mostly deep sea. I have difficulty finding the equipment for my rig and need to know type and behavior of deep sea fish off the coast of Salvador. Would appreciate any help...Thanks.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like your having pretty good luck already, post some pictures of your catches!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

*Fly fishing in and around Salvador Brazil to Fortaleza Brasil.*



Da Real pk said:


> My job just relocated my family and I to Salvador Brazil and the fishing is out of this world. The sights on the beach arnt too bad either. You can catch anything from Permit, to kings, to tuna from shore, and man do they explode on top water, most of the people I have seen fishing here are using bambo poles and are amazed when they see me ripping a top water bait across thr surface, if anyone ever feels adventureous let me know I would be more than happy to point you in the right direction, and talk to someone who speaks english. I have also been told the fishing is slow right now compared to the summer, the summer begins in novermber, cant wait. Good Fishing



Hi There,
I am meeting my son in Salvador on 5.26.17 for a couple of days before we head up the coast towards Fortaleza. We would love to fly fish while we are there. Can you direct me to an English speaking guide. We will need to use their equipment also. What should I expect to pay to hire a guide? I have never fly fished in salt water, only rivers and streams in the US. 
Thanks,
Jenny


----------

